# Ordering Dr Z through Long & McQuade's: How long a wait?



## TubeStack

I'm thinking of ordering a Dr Z head through L&M's. 

Today they said the one I'm interested would have to come direct from Dr Z, as they don't have one in stock anywhere. Couldn't give an idea the wait time until calling during business hours.

Anyone ordered a Z head/amp through L&M lately? How long did it take?

Thanks!


----------



## guitarman2

I ordered my Dr Z Stangray head and Dr Z 2X12 Open back with Celestion Blues through L$M about a year ago. The head took just under 2 months and for some reason the cabinet took about 2 weeks longer. But it was worth the wait.
Which head are you ordering?


----------



## TubeStack

Two months, eh. Wow...

I'm thinking of ordering the Remedy head, and possibly a 2X12 'Z Best' cab. 

Would be a big move, though - I've never bought anything like that without trying it first, and there's not a lot of demos/reviews available online, yet (the Z site demo completely sucks). Everyone seems to love it, though. Do you know anyone who has one, or has tried one?

I know L&M's has the 30-day return policy, but I'd be selling some things to order the Remedy, not sure if I want to do all that for an amp I've never even plugged into.

However, I keep thinking about the damn thing all the time... LOL 

Will have to sit on it for a bit... thanks for the info.


----------



## jimihendrix

hey there...ordered an olympic white strat with a maple neck...(think woodstock hendrix guitar)...it was in a warehouse in arizona...order went in september....it arrived in march the following year...

i am currently awaiting two marshall amps that were ordered in august and told they'd be here by sept 30th...i'm still waiting...no sign of them yet...

i ordered a simple aerosmith play-along cd/book...two summers ago...i'm still waiting...

um...it could be a while...


----------



## jmb2

how long for a Dr Z via L&M?

my Remedy took about 2-3 months - I ordered in July and had it by October. it was well worth the wait. I had first tried one for a weekend back in June and I'm glad I've got it. when I placed my first Z amp order (Z-28 w/210 cab) back in 2005/06 the wait was a lot longer .... but again, it was worth it. :smile:

you're thinking of the Remedy with a Z-best? probably one of the best combinations you can get - while I enjoy runnin' mine thru a 210 and/or 112 .... one day I'd like to add a Z-best into the collection.

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## six-string

Dr. Z amps avg about a 2-3 month backorder time.
Of course that doesn't include whatever thumb-twiddling L&M might do.

Think I saw a Remedy with cab over at The Gear Pages f/s.
You might check that out.


----------



## snacker

are they giving you a decent deal? i find L&M tend to hose you on price when it's an order like that - talk to boutique tone in montreal and see what they can do - is there another ontario dealer other than L&m?


----------



## guitarman2

TubeStack said:


> Two months, eh. Wow...
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering the Remedy head, and possibly a 2X12 'Z Best' cab.
> 
> Would be a big move, though - I've never bought anything like that without trying it first, and there's not a lot of demos/reviews available online, yet (the Z site demo completely sucks). Everyone seems to love it, though. Do you know anyone who has one, or has tried one?
> 
> I know L&M's has the 30-day return policy, but I'd be selling some things to order the Remedy, not sure if I want to do all that for an amp I've never even plugged into.
> 
> However, I keep thinking about the damn thing all the time... LOL
> 
> Will have to sit on it for a bit... thanks for the info.


I can't say much about the Remedy from personal experience but everyone who has it loves it. I have had a couple of Zbest cabinets though and that cabinet is killer. If you like thumping bottom end that cabinet delivers it. It sounds bigger than it is.
I used it with Maz 38 and I used it with my Stangray while waiting for my 2X12 open back.
My stangray and cabinet was the first amp I ordered with out ever trying. I knew what I wanted and I went purely on recommendation and I was not dissapointed.
You should go over to the Dr Z site and read through some of the threads on the remedy. There are many posters over there that have sound clips and demos that are much better than Dr Z's. I don't really like the video demos he has of his amps.


----------



## guitarman2

snacker said:


> are they giving you a decent deal? i find L&M tend to hose you on price when it's an order like that - talk to boutique tone in montreal and see what they can do - is there another ontario dealer other than L&m?


I've bought a lot of Dr Z stuff from L&M and there price was only slightly higher than the Dr Z prices that are listed on the Dr Z site. After you figure the exchange rate, shipping and duty the prices are about what they should be.


----------



## guitarman2

six-string said:


> Dr. Z amps avg about a 2-3 month backorder time.
> Of course that doesn't include whatever thumb-twiddling L&M might do.
> 
> Think I saw a Remedy with cab over at The Gear Pages f/s.
> You might check that out.



I have ordered quite a bit of stuff and I find that L&M has been pretty good and on the ball about ordering. At least at the Burlington and Cambridge store.


----------



## CocoTone

How much is thr Remedy?

CT.


----------



## jmb2

snacker said:


> are they giving you a decent deal? i find L&M tend to hose you on price when it's an order like that - talk to boutique tone in montreal and see what they can do - is there another ontario dealer other than L&m?


have compared the list price as per Dr Z Amps website ... considering US to Canuck buck conversion .... still a decent price.

other ontario dealer is Lauzon Music in Ottawa

and, believe that Boutique Tone is a relatively new Z dealer - checked their website versus what I've been quoted thru L&M and did not notice a major difference in pricing.

*Edit:* went back for a second look and the price I got quoted on a Galaxie head and price quoted on 112 cab thru L&M was less costly than Boutique Tone

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## GLthruZ

TubeStack said:


> I'm thinking of ordering a Dr Z head through L&M's.
> 
> Today they said the one I'm interested would have to come direct from Dr Z, as they don't have one in stock anywhere. Couldn't give an idea the wait time until calling during business hours.
> 
> Anyone ordered a Z head/amp through L&M lately? How long did it take?
> 
> Thanks!



I just bought a Maz 18 NR 2x12 combo from L&M, ordered it on September 3rd or so, and it came first week of November, so pretty much 2 months. Dr Z builds the amp in 6 weeks or less, but L&M has all their gear shipped to headquarters (in Ontario it's Pickering), and then shipped out to individual stores. In my case, the manager at the store was completely useless, and despite my specific instructions, didn't notify me right away when it came, and I was 2 weeks late getting it.
can you tell I'm bitter?

haha

Paul
(London, ON)


----------



## TubeStack

Hey, thanks for all the helpful input and info, guys. Much appreciated.

2-3 months must have seemed like forever!


----------



## TubeStack

jmb2 said:


> how long for a Dr Z via L&M?
> 
> my Remedy took about 2-3 months - I ordered in July and had it by October. it was well worth the wait. I had first tried one for a weekend back in June and I'm glad I've got it. when I placed my first Z amp order (Z-28 w/210 cab) back in 2005/06 the wait was a lot longer .... but again, it was worth it. :smile:
> 
> you're thinking of the Remedy with a Z-best? probably one of the best combinations you can get - while I enjoy runnin' mine thru a 210 and/or 112 .... one day I'd like to add a Z-best into the collection.
> 
> cheers always, eh
> 
> Joel


I like the size and look of the Z-Bests, not sure if I'm a fan of the speaker combo it uses. I'm not big on G12H-30s and have never heard a V30. I'm a Greenback lover, love the prominent mids and early breakup.

However, many suggest (including Dr Z himself) that sticking with the stock speakers is what produces the best sound out of that cabinet... so I'd definitely want to give that combo a good try.

So, you've got a Remedy, eh - nice! Do you find you use it on the 20w or 40w setting more? Do you ever wish you had a master volume?

I'm mainly into early ZZ Top tones, AC/DC crunch, live-Cream-era Clapton, and 70s riff-rock. Seems like the Remedy will cover those bases pretty well...


----------



## TubeStack

snacker said:


> are they giving you a decent deal? i find L&M tend to hose you on price when it's an order like that - talk to boutique tone in montreal and see what they can do - is there another ontario dealer other than L&m?


Seems decent. The Z site price is $1499 USD and L&M is charging $1625 CAD.


----------



## TubeStack

six-string said:


> Dr. Z amps avg about a 2-3 month backorder time.
> Of course that doesn't include whatever thumb-twiddling L&M might do.
> 
> Think I saw a Remedy with cab over at The Gear Pages f/s.
> You might check that out.


I saw a mint black Z-Best cab over there... only lasted a couple hours and was gone.


----------



## TubeStack

guitarman2 said:


> ... If you like thumping bottom end that cabinet delivers it. It sounds bigger than it is...


I do LOVE me some thumpin' bottom end!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## parkhead

six-string said:


> Dr. Z amps avg about a 2-3 month backorder time.
> Of course that doesn't include whatever thumb-twiddling L&M might do.
> 
> Think I saw a Remedy with cab over at The Gear Pages f/s.
> You might check that out.


I have it on pretty good authority that if you order an item via L&M, since their entire system is computerized the supplier gets the P.O. the next business day. 

Unfortunately with manufacturers they can't ship what they have not built. 

p


----------



## stratman89

I must have grabbed one of the last Remedy heads from L&M about six weeks ago.
The store here in Victoria found one at the Vancouver store and had it shipped over.

It is one killer amp! I had rented a Z Best cab for a month while I'm waiting for a 
1X12 cab loaded with a Celestion Gold to be made by Dr.Z (L&M quoted me a 12 week wait time). Yeah the Z Best is a great sounding cabinet, I just found it's going to be a little heavy for lugging around to gigs. 

I don't know if you saw Ringmod's post on Youtube but it sold me.

I just sold my Dr.Z Maz Jr (a hard decision) to fund the Remedy. I kept my Marshall 1974X in favor of the Maz.

The Remedy won't disappoint as others on the Z site will attest to.

Now I'm gassing for the new Dr.Z Monza, Part 1 or 
part 2.


----------



## TubeStack

stratman89 said:


> I must have grabbed one of the last Remedy heads from L&M about six weeks ago.
> The store here in Victoria found one at the Vancouver store and had it shipped over.
> 
> It is one killer amp! I had rented a Z Best cab for a month while I'm waiting for a
> 1X12 cab loaded with a Celestion Gold to be made by Dr.Z (L&M quoted me a 12 week wait time). Yeah the Z Best is a great sounding cabinet, I just found it's going to be a little heavy for lugging around to gigs.
> 
> I don't know if you saw Ringmod's post on Youtube but it sold me.
> 
> I just sold my Dr.Z Maz Jr (a hard decision) to fund the Remedy. I kept my Marshall 1974X in favor of the Maz.
> 
> The Remedy won't disappoint as others on the Z site will attest to.
> 
> Now I'm gassing for the new Dr.Z Monza, Part 1 or
> part 2.


Yes, you did get one of the last Remedies - L&M checked for me yesterday, and there were none showing up in their system, in the whole country. Sweet deal for you! :smile:

I did see Ringmod's demo and loved the tones I was hearing, tasty playing, too. I do wish he did more rhythm work (it's 99% lead playing), so you could hear some power chords, riffing, etc.

That Monza's killing me! What a great sounding little amp - it's on the long-term list, for sure. LOL


----------



## gibson335

Ordered my Ghia (head) in June, I just got it 2 weeks ago.....Management at the Brampton location are USELESS!!! I emailed the good DR myself in late Sept, he advised me he just received the order a week or so ago WTF....The staff through me a set of power tubes & pre amp tubes to compensate me for my wait. The Route 66 was a 3 month wait & the Mini Z was a 2 month wait.


----------



## jmb2

TubeStack said:


> I like the size and look of the Z-Bests, not sure if I'm a fan of the speaker combo it uses. I'm not big on G12H-30s and have never heard a V30. I'm a Greenback lover, love the prominent mids and early breakup.
> 
> However, many suggest (including Dr Z himself) that sticking with the stock speakers is what produces the best sound out of that cabinet... so I'd definitely want to give that combo a good try.
> 
> So, you've got a Remedy, eh - nice! Do you find you use it on the 20w or 40w setting more? Do you ever wish you had a master volume?
> 
> I'm mainly into early ZZ Top tones, AC/DC crunch, live-Cream-era Clapton, and 70s riff-rock. Seems like the Remedy will cover those bases pretty well...


Z-best cab?

I've used one live with a SRZ-65 and also with the Remedy; and, have tried a Galaxie and a coupla other Z amps with one in a non-live setting. Primarily with a PRS SC245 and EBMM Axis Super Sport. And, I definitely dig the combination of speakers that Z puts in stock-standard - plenny of volume, plenny of tone (even with me playin') and plenny of grins while I was playin'. That said, I do understand there are lotsa other speakers out there and lotsa different opinions on what sounds "best" in a Z-best. :smile:

as for the Remedy?

I usually run it @ full power - Bass @ 11:00, Mid @ 11:30 and Treb @ 12:00 with the two volumes sitting around 9:30. Have never been much of a master-volume amp user - usually play straight in, or with a coupla pedals. Although, if I was gonna go with master-volume, I'd be lookin' at the JAZ 20/40.

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## jmb2

gibson335 said:


> Orderd my Ghia (head) in June, I just got it 2 weeks ago.....Management at the Brampton location are USELESS!!! I emailed the good DR myself in late Sept, he advised me he just received the order a week or so ago WTF....The staff through me a set of power tubes & pre amp tubes to compensate me for my wait. The Route 66 was a 3 month wait & the Mini Z was a 2 month wait.


Mississauga store is a good 'un *imho* .... very helpful in assisting with my gear acquisition over the past few years.

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## gibson335

I got the 66 & Mini from the Mississauga location, they even had a sexy blonde Ghia their which I tested out. The Ghia purchase started out as a WTB a Marshall 1974X combo. I asked a older chap at the Mississauga store to look for a 1974X. He said the Markham location had a used one, I then asked if he could make some inquiries as too age, condition etc.... Check this out he looks at me & said YOU could give them a call and ask them those questions yourself..... & then walks back onto the floor!! I couldn't believe it, drove over to the Brampton store & they had it shipped over(1974X) in 3 days. There were some issues with it which I returned it & then ordered the Ghia.


----------



## guitarman2

GLthruZ said:


> I just bought a Maz 18 NR 2x12 combo from L&M, ordered it on September 3rd or so, and it came first week of November, so pretty much 2 months. Dr Z builds the amp in 6 weeks or less, but L&M has all their gear shipped to headquarters (in Ontario it's Pickering), and then shipped out to individual stores. In my case, the manager at the store was completely useless, and despite my specific instructions, didn't notify me right away when it came, and I was 2 weeks late getting it.
> can you tell I'm bitter?
> 
> haha
> 
> Paul
> (London, ON)


I get automated emails from L&M as soon as my orders arrive.


----------



## torndownunit

gibson335 said:


> Orderd my Ghia (head) in June, I just got it 2 weeks ago.....Management at the Brampton location are USELESS!!! I emailed the good DR myself in late Sept, he advised me he just received the order a week or so ago WTF....The staff through me a set of power tubes & pre amp tubes to compensate me for my wait. The Route 66 was a 3 month wait & the Mini Z was a 2 month wait.


Ya, that pretty much sums up my experiences with L&M Brampton. I was surprised to read so many people posting that they have had good experiences ordering through L&M stores. I had wrongly assumed they were all as horrible as the Brampton location.

To add to their slowness placing orders, they always forget to call when the orders arrive. Not only that, I have had orders that ARE actually there but whoever you talk to on the phone either doesn't even look for them, or can't find it if they do look.

The best one was a few years back when I ordered a 52' RI Tele. Not that complicated of an order. They called about it....6 months later. I asked them if they were joking, and have never been back to the store since.


----------



## coyoteblue

There was a red Remedy head at the Burlington store last weekend.


----------



## guitarman2

torndownunit said:


> Ya, that pretty much sums up my experiences with L&M Brampton. I was surprised to read so many people posting that they have had good experiences ordering through L&M stores. I had wrongly assumed they were all as horrible as the Brampton location.
> 
> To add to their slowness placing orders, they always forget to call when the orders arrive. Not only that, I have had orders that ARE actually there but whoever you talk to on the phone either doesn't even look for them, or can't find it if they do look.
> 
> The best one was a few years back when I ordered a 52' RI Tele. Not that complicated of an order. They called about it....6 months later. I asked them if they were joking, and have never been back to the store since.



You waited 6 months without calling them? I would find it hard to believe they couldn't get one in from another store. There has got to be about 30 or 40 of them in inventory at various stores at any given time.


----------



## Guest

torndownunit said:


> The best one was a few years back when I ordered a 52' RI Tele. Not that complicated of an order. They called about it....6 months later. I asked them if they were joking, and have never been back to the store since.


Similar experience with the Ottawa store ordering a Voodoo Labs Whazoo. They took my order. I called back every month for half and year and after getting tired of hearing, "We'll call you in a week. It'll be in next week." I gave up and moved on to something else.

I got a call 13 months later saying my Whazoo was there. I too asked if they were joking. And then apologized but had no need for it anymore. They were cool about it. Honestly, if they'd pressed I would have bought it -- I ordered it and never canceled. I was on the hook and they let me off. So for that: I'm cool with L&M. Very cool.


----------



## guitarman2

iaresee said:


> Similar experience with the Ottawa store ordering a Voodoo Labs Whazoo. They took my order. I called back every month for half and year and after getting tired of hearing, "We'll call you in a week. It'll be in next week." I gave up and moved on to something else.
> 
> I got a call 13 months later saying my Whazoo was there. I too asked if they were joking. And then apologized but had no need for it anymore. They were cool about it. Honestly, if they'd pressed I would have bought it -- I ordered it and never canceled. I was on the hook and they let me off. So for that: I'm cool with L&M. Very cool.


I don't think L&M would hassle you about not taking the order. I ordered a Dr Z open back with Celestion Golds then changed my mind. I thought I was able to cancel the order as I canceled it 4 days after placing it. But it came in 4 weeks anyway. 
I don't understand all the trouble with L&M, that people are having. I've always got my orders quick. The Dr Z purchases took awhile because of Dr Z not L&M. Mostly anything I've ever wanted was at another store and they always shipped it in for me in less than a week. And as I mentioned previously, give them your email address. They have a system setup that automatically emails you an auto response when your order arrives.
Its worked for something as small as a Seinheiser instrument mic or my big guitar and amp purchases.


----------



## torndownunit

guitarman2 said:


> You waited 6 months without calling them? I would find it hard to believe they couldn't get one in from another store. There has got to be about 30 or 40 of them in inventory at various stores at any given time.


I called several times for about 3 months. Then gave up on them. Then got a call out of the blue from them after 5-6 months time.

I have nothing against L&M as a chain. But other people in the thread have clearly had problems with the Brampton location as well. I shopped at that store for years, and knew a lot of people who worked there. When it came to ordering stuff, they were HORRIBLE though. And after that last experience, which was the extreme case, I just decided I didn't really need to shop there at all anymore. I really couldn't care less anymore, I am only sharing the story because others in the thread were doing the same.

More to the point, What possible reason would I have for making up a story about them? Are the others in the thread making up their stories as well?


----------



## Guest

guitarman2 said:


> I don't think L&M would hassle you about not taking the order.


They didn't. And I was thankful for that because...well...we had a contract and I never explicitly called to cancel. They could have held me to it. :smile:


----------



## parkhead

iaresee said:


> They didn't. And I was thankful for that because...well...we had a contract and I never explicitly called to cancel. They could have held me to it. :smile:



They never give you a hard time because they know the product is heavily back ordered ... "N E X T" 


p


----------



## TubeStack

coyoteblue said:


> There was a red Remedy head at the Burlington store last weekend.


Are you sure? I was there a couple weeks ago and they had a red Prescription head and a blonde Maz head.


----------



## coyoteblue

Oops...Prescription/Remedy...I was thinking one in the same.


----------



## TubeStack

coyoteblue said:


> Oops...Prescription/Remedy...I was thinking one in the same.


It all sounds "medically related"... LOL


----------



## guitarman2

TubeStack said:


> Are you sure? I was there a couple weeks ago and they had a red Prescription head and a blonde Maz head.



Yes that red prescription head has been there a while. I'm pretty sure its used. I've tried the prescription through Gold and its not really my cup of tea.


----------



## parkhead

I think JMB has the best approach he goes to Z fest 
Gets the REAL 411 

then orders the latest amazing Z before they are ready to go into production !

I'd better shut up and order MONZA he keeps sending me clips of !!!!!

p


----------



## jmb2

parkhead said:


> I think JMB has the best approach he goes to Z fest
> Gets the REAL 411
> 
> then orders the latest amazing Z before they are ready to go into production !
> 
> I'd better shut up and order MONZA he keeps sending me clips of !!!!!
> 
> p


true 'nuff ... :food-smiley-004:

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## GLthruZ

guitarman2 said:


> I get automated emails from L&M as soon as my orders arrive.


The email was late as well


----------



## Basementhack

TubeStack said:


> Two months, eh. Wow...
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering the Remedy head, and possibly a 2X12 'Z Best' cab.
> 
> Would be a big move, though - I've never bought anything like that without trying it first, and there's not a lot of demos/reviews available online, yet (the Z site demo completely sucks). Everyone seems to love it, though. Do you know anyone who has one, or has tried one?


You mean like this :bow:

Z-Best & Remedy is huge:smile:










Keith


----------



## dino

*L&m*

I am not running down long and McQuade as I have also bought and ordered lots of stuff from them. I do find they have cannot get an approximate time when what you order should arrive. And also check a few stores across Canada for the product you but from L&M as the last couple of things I bought was way off target for pricing so I used the 30 day cheaper garantee anywhere in Canada and they refunded the difference.

DC


----------



## Caribou_Chris

Basementhack said:


> You mean like this :bow:
> 
> Z-Best & Remedy is huge:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith


Holy crap that's awesome.


----------



## Caribou_Chris

As far as my experiences ordering through my local L&M, I've never had a problem, although I have only ordered two different Eminence speakers on two seperate occasions. Both times I watched the staff enter the order on their computer, confirm the speaker was in stock at their supplier's (some guy in Ontario) and input my e-mail address to alert me when it came in. Both times the speakers came in in about a week, I didn't have to call and check, I just got the e-mail saying the order was in. No problems.

I've always liked their service there, they can be kinda cranky when the store is super-busy but I get cranky at work too when ten different people are looking for me at the same time.

I am thinking of buying (ordering if I have to) a LP Mahogany in worn brown from them in the new year. My only concern is if I have to order one, what if it turns out to be a dog? Like if it arrives with rough fret edges/fit & finish blems/needs a thorough set-up etc. I just hope they have some in stock so I can try a few in store and pick one I like without having to order one.


----------



## TubeStack

stratman89 said:


> ... I don't know if you saw Ringmod's post on Youtube but it sold me...


Ha! What a crazy turn of events in the past week.

I've got Ringmod's Remedy head sitting in my basement right now, no joke. evilGuitar:

I bought it from Seektone over at TGP last week, who was about to receive it from Ringmod in a trade. Seektone badly wanted another amp and had the Remedy up for sale before even trying it (talk about tumultuous GAS pains, LOL).


I posted this thread Dec 1, was a bit bummed reading about 2-3 month waiting lists, had called L&Ms and was told there were no Remedies in any of their stores, and then two weeks later had a mint Remedy on its way in the mail! Too cool! sdsre

It was a pretty stressful transaction, as I had to sell my beloved JCM800 head in order to buy the Remedy, and all the time I had the Marshall listed, the Remedy could have sold at any moment. The whole thing took about a week, me with the Marshall listed and Seektone with the Remedy up for grabs. He was very cool throughout the ordeal though, and even held it for me, with a deposit, once I had a strong potential buyer for the JCM800.

I was worried sick the whole time that I wouldn't love the Remedy and would deeply regret selling that badass ol' beast of a Marshall. I've never bought such a large purchase without trying the gear first and it was a fairly large gamble - either way I was giving up the JCM800, to which I was pretty attached.

Anyways, I just spent a couple hours rocking out on the Remedy through my Greenback-loaded Marshall 4x12, and I gotta say... _it was all worth it!_

I LOVE this amp - it absolutely KILLS!!! Best badass rock and blues tones I've ever had in my life, bar none. :rockon2:


----------



## KujaSE

TubeStack said:


> Ha! What a crazy turn of events in the past week.
> 
> I've got Ringmod's Remedy head sitting in my basement right now, no joke. evilGuitar:
> 
> I bought it from Seektone over at TGP last week, who was about to receive it from Ringmod in a trade. Seektone badly wanted another amp and had the Remedy up for sale before even trying it (talk about tumultuous GAS pains, LOL).
> 
> 
> I posted this thread Dec 1, was a bit bummed reading about 2-3 month waiting lists, had called L&Ms and was told there were no Remedies in any of their stores, and then two weeks later had a mint Remedy on its way in the mail! Too cool! sdsre
> 
> It was a pretty stressful transaction, as I had to sell my beloved JCM800 head in order to buy the Remedy, and all the time I had the Marshall listed, the Remedy could have sold at any moment. The whole thing took about a week, me with the Marshall listed and Seektone with the Remedy up for grabs. He was very cool throughout the ordeal though, and even held it for me, with a deposit, once I had a strong potential buyer for the JCM800.
> 
> I was worried sick the whole time that I wouldn't love the Remedy and would deeply regret selling that badass ol' beast of a Marshall. I've never bought such a large purchase without trying the gear first and it was a fairly large gamble - either way I was giving up the JCM800, to which I was pretty attached.
> 
> Anyways, I just spent a couple hours rocking out on the Remedy through my Greenback-loaded Marshall 4x12, and I gotta say... _it was all worth it!_
> 
> I LOVE this amp - it absolutely KILLS!!! Best badass rock and blues tones I've ever had in my life, bar none. :rockon2:


I went through the exact same situation selling my JCM800 4x12 and buying a V30 loaded 4x12, and I feel the exact same way, SO worth it. It's a great feeling!


----------



## TubeStack

KujaSE said:


> I went through the exact same situation selling my JCM800 4x12 and buying a V30 loaded 4x12, and I feel the exact same way, SO worth it. It's a great feeling!


Yep, sure is. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jmb2

TubeStack said:


> Ha! What a crazy turn of events in the past week.
> 
> I've got Ringmod's Remedy head sitting in my basement right now, no joke. evilGuitar:
> 
> I bought it from Seektone over at TGP last week, who was about to receive it from Ringmod in a trade. Seektone badly wanted another amp and had the Remedy up for sale before even trying it (talk about tumultuous GAS pains, LOL).
> 
> Anyways, I just spent a couple hours rocking out on the Remedy through my Greenback-loaded Marshall 4x12, and I gotta say... _it was all worth it!_
> 
> I LOVE this amp - it absolutely KILLS!!! Best badass rock and blues tones I've ever had in my life, bar none. :rockon2:


Congrats on yer new acquisition. Remedy is truly an awesome amp to experience:smile:

cheers always, eh

Joel
p.s. got any live dates coming up?


----------



## TubeStack

jmb2 said:


> Congrats on yer new acquisition. Remedy is truly an awesome amp to experience:smile:


Man, is it ever! I played it for about 4 hrs yesterday - it's so addictive - I constantly have the urge to get back to it. Just keep loving it more and more.

It's the exact tone I've been seeking - I've never been closer to early ZZ grind and snarl than this baby gets. So damn sweet. :smile:



jmb2 said:


> ...p.s. got any live dates coming up?


I'm working on getting a new band going right now, should have some gigs set up early next year - will keep you posted. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## TubeStack

jmb2 said:


> ...I usually run it @ full power - Bass @ 11:00, Mid @ 11:30 and Treb @ 12:00 with the two volumes sitting around 9:30...


Yeah, that gets a sweet clean/slight breakup sound, really nice. I've never seen a tube amp that sounds so full so early on the dial, it's wicked, not thin at all (like the ol' JCM800).

So far, I'm really digging the following: Bass - 10/10:30, Middle - noon, Treble - 10 o'clock, with the high volume at 2 o'clock and normal volume at noon (1/2 power), guitar volume around 7-8.

I hope to be able to roll the treble back up once these new greenies are broken in.


----------



## Farbulous

caribou_chris said:


> holy crap that's awesome.


+1000000000000000


----------



## stratman89

TubeStack said:


> Man, is it ever! I played it for about 4 hrs yesterday - it's so addictive - I constantly have the urge to get back to it. Just keep loving it more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all congrats on getting Ring Mod's Remedy!
> 
> Secondly you're killing me because I'm patiently (or maybe truthfully, impatiently) for my Dr.Z cab!
> 
> Great review of you're new amp and JCM800 comparison.
Click to expand...


----------



## TubeStack

stratman89 said:


> TubeStack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, is it ever! I played it for about 4 hrs yesterday - it's so addictive - I constantly have the urge to get back to it. Just keep loving it more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all congrats on getting Ring Mod's Remedy!
> 
> Secondly you're killing me because I'm patiently (or maybe truthfully, impatiently) for my Dr.Z cab!
> 
> Great review of you're new amp and JCM800 comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Hey, did your cab come in yet?
> 
> I picked up a Z Best cab from L&M's in Toronto a couple of days ago and I'm _loving_ it, so far. Phoned and found out there was a perfect match for my cab sitting in the Bloor store.
> 
> Swapped in some Greenbacks and rocked out for a few hours, right away. Absolutely killer cab, huge sounding and warm, with lots of snarl and balls.
> 
> The next night, I played guitar for two hours straight, no joke. No pauses, no spaces, no bathroom breaks, just straight playing - I couldn't stop, I was loving it so much.
> 
> It's an adjustment, coming from a lifetime of 4x12 playing (less chunk & thump in some areas), but it has it's own pluses, tone-wise, too.
> 
> You probably don't want to hear anymore... LOL Hope yours gets in soon!:food-smiley-004:
Click to expand...


----------



## TubeStack

Whoa! I just swapped the G12H-30 back in to the Z Best and kept one of the Greenbacks in with it, for a G12H/Greenback mix - what a great combo! 

The G12H adds a lot of chunk and bottom-end definition, the Greenback sings through nice and warm with a sweet amount of breakup fuzz and warm crunchy mids, and the G12H puts a little sparkle on the top end. I'm really liking it!

I think what I may end up doing is having the Z Best w/ G12H/Greenback combo as my main setup and keep the Marshall 4x12 w/ quad of Greenbacks for special occasions, larger gigs, and self-indulgent rehearsals. evilGuitar:


----------

